# Hide cleanout plug behind drywall?



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Why would you want to do that?
That clean out is there for a reason.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

Clean out has to be accessible. End of story. Put a flush plug in it, and make a nice looking access panel for it, or get a cleanout cover plate.

https://www.google.com/search?hl=en...source=og&sa=N&tab=wi&ei=TF4GT8fJL8WyiQKS7PAg


----------



## TomU (Oct 21, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Why would you want to do that?
> That clean out is there for a reason.


So you would suggest boxing it in and putting a cover over it?

I just don't know how frequently access would be needed. I never ever had to clean out a pipe in any of the homes I have owned. In fact, until now I never knew they were for clean-out purposes, I always assumed it was just a cover for future hook-ups.


----------



## TomU (Oct 21, 2011)

Alan said:


> Clean out has to be accessible. End of story. Put a flush plug in it, and make a nice looking access panel for it, or get a cleanout cover plate.


Thanks, will do this


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Put your bed or dresser or a stuffed animal in front of it if you can't sleep at night knowing that clean out is in that wall.


----------



## TomU (Oct 21, 2011)

Bud Cline said:


> Put your bed or dresser or a stuffed animal in front of it if you can't sleep at night knowing that clean out is in that wall.


That's not why I wanted to hide/cover it. It just looks ugly as is. I just want a beautiful room.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

tom i have to agree with you... me and the wife went at it about a clean out facing into the great room we both said it looked bad.....however the code dosen't care how it looks....so we took a peice of furniture cut out back to hide c/o plug....happy wife happy life......you will think of something....ben:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Javiles (Dec 12, 2011)

I love can't find the clean out calls.. $295.00 later i'll find your clean out.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Take the plug and flip it over.
As long as you know where the clean out plug is im not aware of a code saying it must be accessable,common sense says install an access cover but im not aware of a code off top of my head


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

plummen said:


> Take the plug and flip it over.
> As long as you know where the clean out plug is im not aware of a code saying it must be accessable,common sense says install an access cover but im not aware of a code off top of my head


There are access requirements for cleanouts. I don't think you could get it to screw in if you turn it upside down, it should be a tapered thread. Also if it's in a drain stack you wouldn't want the head of the plug protruding into the drain line. 

This is why they make flush plugs.


----------



## plummen (Jan 10, 2010)

Depends on what kind of pipe/fitting it is,I flip the pvc plugs upside down sometimes for clearance on outside clean outs.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

@ TomU- if you do put in a flush plug with a clean out cover, do not run the anchor screw in further then needed to anchor the cover. If the screw is too long, toilet paper and such will hang up on it and cause a blockage. Then your in deep do-do :yes: 
FYI, you can get plastic covers that can be textured and painted to match the wall- becomes almost invisible


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

TheEplumber said:


> @ TomU- if you do put in a flush plug with a clean out cover, do not run the anchor screw in further then needed to anchor the cover. If the screw is too long, toilet paper and such will hang up on it and cause a blockage. Then your in deep do-do :yes:
> FYI, you can get plastic covers that can be textured and painted to match the wall- becomes almost invisible


The ones that we get bottom out. You have to cut the screw to get it to go in all the way.


----------



## TheEplumber (Jul 20, 2010)

Alan said:


> The ones that we get bottom out. You have to cut the screw to get it to go in all the way.


Yep, I've used those too. But most people here shop at the big box places and you never know what the expert in an apron will peddle :laughing:


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Whoever did the plumbing in my house here used double-gang electrical boxes with the backs cut out and blank cover plates to hide the cleanouts in the walls. Not a bad way to do it I guess, though low-volt rings would have been easier than cutting up junction boxes.


----------



## COLDIRON (Mar 15, 2009)

Javiles said:


> I love can't find the clean out calls.. $295.00 later i'll find your clean out.


 
The old statement pay me now or pay me later but later will cost you much more.

Buy clean out plug without square sticking out and install it then go to HD or Ls and buy a square plastic access panel box (Various sizes) install that and paint to match wall.


----------



## TomU (Oct 21, 2011)

TheEplumber said:


> @ TomU- if you do put in a flush plug with a clean out cover, do not run the anchor screw in further then needed to anchor the cover. If the screw is too long, toilet paper and such will hang up on it and cause a blockage. Then your in deep do-do :yes:
> FYI, you can get plastic covers that can be textured and painted to match the wall- becomes almost invisible


Thanks, this is what I'll do. If the screw is too long, I'll just get a shorter one or cut it shorter


----------



## gimme100bucks (Jul 8, 2016)

*Dead threat, just had to put my 2 cents in for ocd purposes.*

What you want is a countersunk cleanout plug available in abs/pvc and other materials I cant remember. Also you want a cleanout plug plate which come in various shapes, sizes, colors, and different materials like plastic or metal. I'm 100% positive you figured something out by now in 4 years but I just had to post cause not one person said countersunk. BTW "TheEplumber", that was some great advice about the plate screw, with the countersunk/flush plugs you could totally screw that sucker all the way through the plug, Thanks again! :vs_snail:


----------



## gimme100bucks (Jul 8, 2016)

*Re: Dead threat, just had to put my 2 cents in for ocd purposes.*

*Dead Thread, sorry my bad


----------

